# Uber allowed me to add Ford Ranger



## nostalgiaguru (Apr 24, 2018)

New driver, 20 pickups so far, and they approved me for Uber Delivery. I usually use an Equinox for UberX, but wanted to use my Ford Ranger small pickup for deliveries.

Uber allowed me to add the Ranger. But, when I went out today, it continued to send me passenger pickup requests. Since the Ranger doesn't have 4 doors (but does have an extended cab), I was surprised when I still received passenger pickup requests. 

Both the insurance card and the registration indicated it only had 2 doors, so should I feel guilty? The passengers I had said they could care less, they just wanted to get from point A to point B


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I personally wouldn't do it if I have to get out and walk around to let people in the back seat.


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

Any passenger that doesn't like what you are doing can end that for you real quick, it's up to you whether or not you want to take the risk. There's an option to accept deliveries only.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

If it's working for you it's working. Just realize it could end at any minute so don't bring yourself to the point where you're relying on the money from running pax.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

One bad passenger complaint can mess stuff all up.

Be careful. Also, Rangers are nice ass trucks


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Long live your Ford Ranger. I recently sold my 1998 that was somehow still running with minimum maintenance. As others mentioned, you can use the Ranger for deliveries, but all it takes is one PAX to complain and it's either no more Ranger on Uber or even worse (some would argue this would be best) no more Uber in general.

My Ranger was a 6cyl and was terrible on gas mileage - though I am assuming your Equinox gets worse mileage if you are driving the truck instead?


----------

